

If you want to know if your UI is intuitive, localise it to German - gwynm
http://gwynmorfey.com/notes/it-s-all-german-to-me

======
orthecreedence
Interesting point, however it requires an application be built with
localization, which for me is a hurdle I'd rather not jump until after the
product has seen a good amount of usage (and has a nice feature set that's
making money).

So it's kind of chicken and egg, unless you have the time to sit down and do
localization for your app.

~~~
gwynm
You don't have to localise it properly, just garble the text. I bet it would
be possible to write a Chrome plugin..

(More realistically, perhaps, just having had this experience provides a new
perspective. It'd probably do to just use _any_ localised app.)

